# Builders models and pictures?



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

I know that when leading british trawler builders (Cook Welton & Gemmel, Cochrane and Sons, Smiths Dock Company) built trawlers for Icelandic clients, they (the buyersf) also got a scale model and a large framed picture of the ship. Was this general rule, and if so, where are these models and pics?
(Those extant here in Iceland are real gems, why aren´t they all over ebey?).

Birgir Thorisson Iceland


----------



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

*Models*

Originals normally come up at auctions the Kingston Amber was sold about 3 weeks ago at a Auction in Driffield. If you have the £700 to buy one and the mansion to put it in you can get them.

Then there are the excellent new models which are made by the likes of trawlercook.

chris.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry hulltrawler.
The model sold at Dee & Atkinson auction room in Driffield was a new model. It was built by someone called L. Callan. A picture is attached.
He builds about one a year and then puts them for sale in the Collector's and Toys auction once they're finished. The models are excellent but smaller than the shipyard models. The scale is usually 1/48th.
Prices are a bit depressed at the moment. They usually sell for £1000-£1200 but this one only realised £720.
A very long time ago I used to know the model builder for Dunstan's at Hessle. His models were enormous and intended for the shipowner's offices.
Original trawler models do sometimes come up for sale at local auctions but the prices can be phenomenal. I seem to remember one making in excess of £10k.
I think a lot of the models are in the Docks Museum in Hull. It used to be fascinating before they moved in to the Dock Offices. The museum was in a forgotten little chapel opposite Priory Farm on Hessle Road at the entrance to Pickering Park. Just a big room stuffed full of models of Wilson Line ships, trawlers, whalers and bits of broken ships scattered everywhere.

Cheers


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

The builders models I have seen are not that large, a 140 foot trawler is represented by about 15-20 inches long model, Always in a glass cubboard, which is maybe 2 feet long.
I have two original builders photo, (both from Smith´s dock) in a large frame. A copy of one of them (Lord Nelson Gy 194) is in the Bosun Watch´s Grimsby galleries, so there are other copies extant, because the original has probably been in Iceland since 1910.

Are these pictures on the market?

Birgir


----------



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

*models*

Hi Kris
Thank you for the correction, I know many of the models and pictures used to adorn the offices of the trawler owners, which where probably dispersed and scattered when the many offices closed. 
Only as early as last year there was a great deal of photographs mainly inside pictures of Hull vessels such as engine room and the like, where removed from a building and placed in a skip and destroyed.
probably like so much other material. Gone Forever
chris.


----------

